# Hey Y'all



## Eglue (Sep 18, 2017)

My name is Gene. Born in Mt.Vernon N.Y, raised in Texas, and grew up in Florida. Picked up the guitar in 76ish, Ace Frehley fan back in the day. Always a closet composer. Played with many bands.
Recently picked up a midi controller and haven't looked back. Signed up for the EWCC, and love it so far. I've been lurking around for the past few months. Got a few of the Verta tuts. Grab a beer and watch for a few hours. Great learning. Figured it was a time
to say hi.
Thanks to all that have put there wisdom out for the less fortunate. 

I'm on a HP Envy LT 2.3 ghz. 16gb ram, external ssd for EW samples. Studio One Pro, M-Audio oxygen, I have other machines but haven't built them out yet. The rack mounts I have, I'd be interested in up grading. I'm a full time video editor/ camera operator in my real job. I'm lucky enough to use notion to write, while I am at work. 
So anyway, thanks everyone. Looking forward to leaching all I can!! Ha

Gene


----------



## Jeast (Sep 18, 2017)

Hi Gene,

Welcome! You will like it in here.

Jeast


----------



## J-M (Sep 19, 2017)

Welcome to the forum Gene!


----------



## Eglue (Nov 12, 2017)

Thanks guys.


----------

